# Symptoms of OD?



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

We know what are telltale symptoms of certain deficiencies, but my question is are there any symptoms of overdosing? Other than possibly algae. In particular I am referring to overdosing traces, Flourish, etc. 

I ask because I have gone through a fairly large variation in doseages of traces with no apparent effect one way or another. Every so often some stems go necrotic and I wonder if it might be due to traces. I know all my macros are OK.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

From what I've read, as long as you dont have super duper high lighting you probably wont have to worry about running out of micro nutrients.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I dont think anyone knows what each individual trace looks like when overdosed. One thing i will say is you probably have to dose a lot. I just cant see it happening. THe traces are soo small in most of the ferts.


----------

